# Gave Hitler a ride and now I'm racist?!



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.

One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.

I rated and wrote, simply, "racist remarks." I received an email hours later requesting additional information, which I gladly provided, and mentioned that I have the entire encounter on camera. They assured me that they would handle the situation, I figured it was case closed.

Then I wake up to this email, from a different rep -

Hi Benjamin,

I'm following up on feedback about your behavior during a recent ride.

The feedback alleged you made inappropriate or derogatory comments. As a reminder, Lyft is an inclusive community. We strive for all rides to be both safe and comfortable for everyone.

Safety is our top priority. We take these matters very seriously. We encourage everyone using Lyft to be respectful of others. This helps maintain a safe and inclusive community.

Please reply directly to this email if you have questions.

Thanks for your time

*What the fudge?!  *And now I'm getting canned responses when I ask for details because every interaction is on camera.

Unreal. But I am not surprised in the slightest.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Stop calling people racists


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Stop calling people racists


Um, whut?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

You should learn to never report anything to anyone. Every time you get involved it can only hurt you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Dude you know how inept these people are. My advise on the future would be "let sleeping dogs lie"....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dude you know how inept these people are. My advise on the future would be "let sleeping dogs lie"....


I wasn't expecting any sort of follow-up. And the initial interaction was fine, then it became the telephone game and got flipped.

I don't drive for Lyft very much and now I only go to the hub for Uber.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, whut?


you reported the pax for being a racist. All they heard was that word and attacked you. You can't change the world and there's nothing in it for you....


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hitler knew you thought he was an asshole and responded with an attack of his own?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I wasn't expecting any sort of follow-up. And the initial interaction was fine, then it became the telephone game and got flipped.
> 
> I don't drive for Lyft very much and now I only go to the hub for Uber.


they arent going to do anything to him anyway..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you reported the pax for being a racist. All they heard was that word and attacked you. You can't change the world and there's nothing in it for you....


I had never been contacted for any remarks in a rating before. I thought it was pertinent if his next driver happened to be black.

Right, I'm the bad one here. The logic here sometimes.. ?



VanGuy said:


> Hitler knew you thought he was an @@@@@@@ and responded with an attack of his own?


Very possible. Again, camera camera camera! Doubt they care. It's all good.


----------



## The Constant Babbler (Mar 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I had never been contacted for any remarks in a rating before. I thought it was pertinent if his next driver happened to be black.
> 
> Right, I'm the bad one here. The logic here sometimes.. ?
> 
> ...


Well now the system knows not to pair him with black drivers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Constant Babbler said:


> Well now the system knows not to pair him with black drivers.


The gist I got was that he may have been banned.


----------



## The Constant Babbler (Mar 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> The gist I got was that he may have been banned.


It is ok, he will have a new account on a new email new burner phone and cash to debit card in a day, assuming anything happened, which I doubt it did, unless they gave him credits and reset his rating.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Constant Babbler said:


> It is ok, he will have a new account on a new email new burner phone and cash to debit card in a day, assuming anything happened, which I doubt it did, unless they gave him credits and reset his rating.


Yep!


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


 you know what's the best option to avoid any conflict with pax ..only few words. Good morning. ...hi. Good night ..etc when they ask for radio aux.cord tell them are broken.. when ask phone charger give if you have it cost you nothing. .. bottle of water are good to have all the time ..never intend to start conversation... keep your self low profile all the time exempt if you are attacked ... everything go smooth.. you get high rate .... customer always right up to one point


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> you know what's the best option to avoid any conflict with pax ..only few words. Good morning. ...hi. Good night ..etc when they ask for radio aux.cord tell them are broken.. when ask phone charger give if you have it cost you nothing. .. bottle of water are good to have all the time ..never intend to start conversation... keep your self low profile all the time exempt if you are attacked ... everything go smooth.. you get high rate .... customer always right up to one point


I was doing everything I could to get the point across that I was not interested in having a conversation with this dude. He just wouldn't shut up.

Came close to kicking him out but then he started talking about being in prison and fighting, the remaining six minutes was better than dealing with that.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Instead of water and mints, start carrying muzzles.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Your mistake was forgetting that Lyft is an incredibly racist company in their own right... they only value and respect faces of the green variety.

As far as the rider goes, either humor him and just 1 star the racist or ask him to stop and if he doesn't, end the trip and eject. I don't judge any driver for taking either course of action.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Your mistake was forgetting that Lyft is an incredibly racist company in their own right... they only value and respect faces of the green variety.
> 
> As far as the rider goes, either humor him and just 1 star the racist or ask him to stop and if he doesn't, end the trip and eject. I don't judge any driver for taking either course of action.


I really wasn't expecting to hear anything from Lyft. Lesson learned.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Lmao looks like the robot got its stories mixed up.

[11100110001100 Benjamin reports racist remarks11001100011001010]

[11000101010Benjamin makes racist remarks1010101001100101010]

1100 Robot confused.........


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Lmao looks like the robot got its stories mixed up.
> 
> [11100110001100 Benjamin reports racist remarks11001100011001010]
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Lyft driver support... never a good idea to stick it in there...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Dear ___________

For the sake of accuracy and transparency, attached to this email, please find a time/date stamped dashcam video recording of the ride in question. Please review all conversations, and, in particular, note EXACTLY what was said by each vehicle occupant. I'm confident that such review will exonerate me from all false claims made.

After review, please ensure that appropriate action is taken to prevent this passenger from making additional false claims. I'd also appreciate an apology from Lyft for the rude way in which Lyft accused me of wrongdoing.

Sincerely,

Fozzie


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Now you have learned why most experienced drivers don't end up reporting things unless they are very serious. I doubt Hitler reported you. You are dealing with support staff that may have very little comprehension of what you are actually saying. Look up the thread from last year where a driver reported a pax for trying to take a ride as an unaccompanied minor. He was treated as if he reported himself for driving an unaccompanied minor! LOL

Could be the same for you. They may not have fully comprehended what you said and now you in affect reported yourself as making racist comments. Don't laugh, its entirely possible and has happened to others.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’ve asked support about acceptance rates and received messages about cancellation rates.

I’ve asked about wait time and received a response about long pick up fees. 

They’ve told me to upload my new insurance documents a week before it expired then turned around and told me my insurance wasn’t active yet. 

Support at both companies is inept at best.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Why would care, much less report someone for racial remarks? That's just part of transporting the public around. Some people have negative viewpoints about other races


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Now you have learned why most experienced drivers don't end up reporting things unless they are very serious. I doubt Hitler reported you. You are dealing with support staff that may have very little comprehension of what you are actually saying. Look up the thread from last year where a driver reported a pax for trying to take a ride as an unaccompanied minor. He was treated as if he reported himself for driving an unaccompanied minor! LOL
> 
> Could be the same for you. They may not have fully comprehended what you said and now you in affect reported yourself as making racist comments. Don't laugh, its entirely possible and has happened to others.


Yep, been there with Uber Support many times! Now I only go to the GLH.

I wasn't aware that this would open a support ticket. Now I know. Interesting that my reports of children without a booster or car seat never warranted a response. Mention racism and all hell breaks loose.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would care, much less report someone for racial remarks? That's just part of transporting the public around. Some people have negative viewpoints about other races


I was incredibly uncomfortable and concerned about my safety a bit, especially when he started talking about his time in prison. Want to drive him around? Be my guest! ?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

We are all playing Russian Roulette with this gig. There is no rhyme or reason to anything. Bad is good. Good is bad. Good people are labeled racists. Racists are labeled good people. Just milk the gig until the inevitable deactivation. And it will come.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> We are all playing Russian Roulette with this gig. There is no rhyme or reason to anything. Bad is good. Good is bad. Good people are labeled racists. Racists are labeled good people. Just milk the gig until the inevitable deactivation. And it will come.


Only way this guy could have been more racist would be for him to goose step to my car ?



MHR said:


> Support at both companies is inept at best.


Worst I've ever encountered, anywhere


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Wow. Is there anyway that you can go down to a Lyft hub and clear this up? Take your video with you. You don't want this misunderstanding to remain on your record, lest it comes back and bites you somehow. Hopefully you won't have too and it'll get resolved.

Lyft's customer support tends to back up their own based on a couple of my recent experiences. I've found it to be useless trying to carry on a lengthy conversation with them - especially when I was trying to correct a misunderstanding with one of them. I kept getting someone else who directed the conversation in another direction, and eventually in circles if I talked with them long enough. They know each other and will deflect over and over in order to protect one of their own and keep from having to say 'oops, we got it wrong'.

Good luck.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Dear ___________
> 
> For the sake of accuracy and transparency, attached to this email, please find a time/date stamped dashcam video recording of the ride in question. Please review all conversations, and, in particular, note EXACTLY what was said by each vehicle occupant. I'm confident that such review will exonerate me from all false claims made.
> 
> ...


Yep that's coming next. Already pulled the footage, uploading this evening



just_me said:


> Wow. Is there anyway that you can go down to a Lyft hub and clear this up? Take your video with you. You don't want this misunderstanding to remain on your record, lest it comes back and bites you somehow. Hopefully you won't have too and it'll get resolved.
> 
> Lyft's customer support tends to back up their own based on a couple of my recent experiences. I've found it to be useless trying to carry on a lengthy conversation with them - especially when I was trying to correct a misunderstanding with one of them. I kept getting someone else who directed the conversation in another direction, and eventually in circles if I talked with them long enough. They know each other and will deflect over and over in order to protect one of their own and keep from having to say 'oops, we got it wrong'.
> 
> Good luck.


Closest hub is in DC.. Not happening. Hopefully the video will clarify.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


While it may be difficult, I would have refrained from responding to him about it while he was in the vehicle. Just wait till the ride is over, then downrate and report as you see fit. That way there is less chance of him reporting you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I was incredibly uncomfortable and concerned about my safety a bit, especially when he started talking about his time in prison. Want to drive him around? Be my guest! ?


A lot of guys have been in prison, I don't think that disqualifies them from riding Ride Share. A lot of interesting stuff happens in the penitentiary and I'd rather hear it here in the free world that go there myself to hear about it.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Not for nothin' I got a similar communication just this past week on this forum... without going into detail, which will get me in trouble I'm sure,
I guess this forum, Uber and Lyft all suffer the same contempt for driver's (user's)... I was asked not to take my admonishment personal... can anyone tell me how that's possible? It's as personal as anything can get! Shoot, I'll just have to try and forget the incident :confusion:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Not for nothin' I got a similar communication just this past week on this forum... without going into detail, which will get me in trouble I'm sure,
> I guess this forum, Uber and Lyft all suffer the same contempt for driver's (user's)... I was asked not to take my admonishment personal... can anyone tell me how that's possible? It's as personal as anything can get! Shoot, I'll just have to try and forget the incident :confusion:


I find that rye and coke really helps with forgetting things that need to be forgotten.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello Benjamin, please understand this:

Uber = Overt Narcissist (aka Donald Trump)
Lyft = Covert Narcissist (aka That evil treacherous priest who abused behind closed doors whom everyone thought was a saint)

And I am being serious. Covert Narcissists are widely regarded as much more insidious and dangerous that Overt narcissists.

Why do you think we are all cheering Lyft IPO stock is dropping like a rock?



reg barclay said:


> While it may be difficult, I would have refrained from responding to him about it while he was in the vehicle. Just wait till the ride is over, then downrate and report as you see fit. That way there is less chance of him reporting you.


Even muster that fake "have a great day". Then document.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

what exactly were you expecting to happen from reporting him ?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

So you really expected Rohit in Banglore gives you an appropriate answer?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Lyft above all else does not want to lose this racist passenger to Uber, since it spent so much investor money winning him away from Uber.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> You should learn to never report anything to anyone. Every time you get involved it can only hurt you.





Taksomotor said:


> You should learn to never report anything to anyone. Every time you get involved it can only hurt you.


I like your answer, few weeks ago, I did report a Pax who call me at my private phone number claiming that he drop he's GUN in my car LOL, Uber investigate and I got a one star from the Pax, even if I did the report the same day as the calls happen took 8 day for Uber to contact me, still after 8 days the Pax was able to give me a 1 star. Lesson learn, never report anyone or you will get BURN.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> I like your answer, few weeks ago, I did report a Pax who call me at my private phone number claiming that he drop he's GUN in my car LOL, Uber investigate and I got a one star from the Pax, even if I did the report the same day as the calls happen took 8 day for Uber to contact me, still after 8 days the Pax was able to give me a 1 star. Lesson learn, never report anyone or you will get BURN.


I disagree. Report. Take screen shot of your report. And deal with the 1 star by continuing to give excellent service to 99.99999% of passengers who dont leave firearms in your car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

EphLux said:


> Lyft above all else does not want to lose this racist passenger to Uber, since it spent so much investor money winning him away from Uber.


The money of racists spends just as well as the money from others.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

EphLux said:


> I disagree. Report. Take screen shot of your report. And deal with the 1 star by continuing to give excellent service to 99.99999% of passengers who dont leave firearms in your car.


Are you working for the Uber corporation ?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> Are you working for the Uber corporation ?


No


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> Are you working for the Uber corporation ?


WOW, you really hit bottom, sorry to hear that, I believe BK pay's better than Uber just in case you want to try. Very sorry for you.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Well you tried to warn them. If he invades Poland it’s not on you.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> WOW, you really hit bottom, sorry to hear that, I believe BK pay's better than Uber just in case you want to try. Very sorry for you.


and my fuel pump died Friday. car still in shop. my apt rent past due. and uber reduced driver pay by 25% in my city three weeks ago.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen to me about a year ago. I had reported someone for being an underage rider. Uber wrote to me saying that I was underage rider and that it's against the TOS. Before I could write an email back a different email came in apologizing to me for the previous email because it got sent to the wrong person.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Uber1010 said:


> bottle of water are good to have all the time


Yes, it's always a nice idea to keep our racist passengers fully hydrated.



Benjamin M said:


> I really wasn't expecting to hear anything from Lyft. Lesson learned.


Post the video!! Do it!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Write back and ask them what time your dry cleaning will be ready for collection.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

And this is why I interrogate, strip search and tickle my pax BEFORE we proceed with the ride


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> I like your answer, few weeks ago, I did report a Pax who call me at my private phone number claiming that he drop he's GUN in my car LOL, Uber investigate and I got a one star from the Pax, even if I did the report the same day as the calls happen took 8 day for Uber to contact me, still after 8 days the Pax was able to give me a 1 star. Lesson learn, never report anyone or you will get BURN.


 Why did you report the passenger? Did you find the gun? Did you return it?


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Yes, it's always a nice idea to keep our racist passengers fully hydrated.
> 
> Post the video!! Do it!!


Well let me tell you something ...this people racist black ...white... yellow. Yang ...olde with service dog ...well chair .,.etc.. are contribute to our daily business .....our interest it is to make good money ...and find the way to make every body. happy ... I'm very agresive strong man ...when clients bather me I low down my profile .. then I get Angy with Uber customer support never with customers ....


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Why did you report the passenger? Did you find the gun? Did you return it?


It was a stupid drunk at 6.05am, no GUN ever found in my car, I did report the passage after I got two phone calls to my personal phone number.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> While it may be difficult, I would have refrained from responding to him about it while he was in the vehicle. Just wait till the ride is over, then downrate and report as you see fit. That way there is less chance of him reporting you.


I reported after the ride was over. Give me some credit here ?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would care, much less report someone for racial remarks? That's just part of transporting the public around. Some people have negative viewpoints about other races


I would hate to have to listen to racist drivel myself,
BUT, he has every right to have his viewpoints, and voice them.
YOU on the other hand, have the right to do things like:
-ask him to stop
-get out of your car
etc.

I'm pretty new to this U/L thing, but I would have:
put up with it, maybe turned up my music, asked him to stop, and/or ended the ride. Then I would have moved on.

I understand what you're saying and your post though.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> what exactly were you expecting to happen from reporting him ?


Page 1, Post 10


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

See what happens when you're too nice to people Benjamin?

You should learn my teachings! Always carry a weapon so you can cancel these clowns without fear. They can't report shit if you cancel them. I carry a dagger but I am specially trained in hand to hand combat so I don't recommend that for most people. You seem like a mace guy :smiles: Cancel the fool and order him out of your car immediately. If he fails to comply, mace him generously.



> BUT, he has every right to have his viewpoints, and voice them.


No, actually he doesn't. He has 0 rights. ZERO. Period. Why do you thing random strangers have any rights in your car? They have to right to shutup and take a safe ride from A to B and that's it. Anything else is subject to driver discretion.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I reported after the ride was over. Give me some credit here ?


I understood that, but I read your post as if you made your disapproval clear during the ride. My bad though. I think it was due to this part:


Benjamin M said:


> I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.


I mistakenly read it quickly as "I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that *was* because I was white, I wholeheartedly agreed."

Please don't down rate me for not reading posts properly before responding.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I discovered the golden word that makes them stand up and take notice every time. Say that you felt "unsafe". But I also agree with the comments that said let sleeping dogs lie. Just like in the courtroom when dealing with these companies it's best to say the least possible.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I think any drivers who gets blamed for something they were not responsible for after trips should tell Uber/Lyft Support to put their reading comprehension skills to read carefully what drivers say. Drivers' side of the story are often ignored by Support.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You racist Nazi scum


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Remember guys, the best driver is blind, deaf, and mute. If the customer starts talking about something you hate or disagree, just nod, smile, finish the ride, collect the pay, and forget you ever heard him. Why waste effort and time reporting anything? Really, what are you trying to achieve by that?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Remember guys, the best driver is blind, deaf, and mute. If the customer starts talking about something you hate or disagree, just nod, smile, finish the ride, collect the pay, and forget you ever heard him. Why waste effort and time reporting anything? Really, what are you trying to achieve by that?


My attitude as well


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> My attitude as well


On lyft, 3* and never get them again. So issue is resolved. But on Uber, to get them unpaired, you have to request it. How to do that without getting it to hit the fan like this story? Can put up with an ahole once, but multiple times? That is too much.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> On lyft, 3* and never get them again. So issue is resolved. But on Uber, to get them unpaired, you have to request it. How to do that without getting it to hit the fan like this story? Can put up with an ahole once, but multiple times? That is too much.


I taught a 3 star and below works for uber as well


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Not for nothin' I got a similar communication just this past week on this forum... without going into detail, which will get me in trouble I'm sure,
> I guess this forum, Uber and Lyft all suffer the same contempt for driver's (user's)... I was asked not to take my admonishment personal... can anyone tell me how that's possible? It's as personal as anything can get! Shoot, I'll just have to try and forget the incident :confusion:


It's my car, it's my time, it's my morals, and it's my safety. Anyone who says not to take it personally, we're you hiding in my trunk listening? Didn't think so. ?



reg barclay said:


> While it may be difficult, I would have refrained from responding to him about it while he was in the vehicle. Just wait till the ride is over, then downrate and report as you see fit. That way there is less chance of him reporting you.


I mostly said "mmhmm" trying every thing I could to avoid conversation. He would keep going regardless. It was racist stuff followed by random conversation.

I rated after he was out of my car.



I_Like_Spam said:


> A lot of guys have been in prison, I don't think that disqualifies them from riding Ride Share. A lot of interesting stuff happens in the penitentiary and I'd rather hear it here in the free world that go there myself to hear about it.


No, doesn't disqualify him at all! And he said that he turned his life around, great! But mentioning the Aryan Brotherhood and tossing the N word around make me uncomfortable.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's my car, it's my time, it's my morals, and it's my safety. Anyone who says not to take it personally, we're you hiding in my trunk listening? Didn't think so. ?
> 
> 
> I mostly said "mmhmm" trying every thing I could to avoid conversation. He would keep going regardless. It was racist stuff followed by random conversation.
> ...


Do you think if you had just 3* or less and left no note this whole situation would have been avoided? Curious to find out since I'm worried I'll run into it but I want as little drama as possible. I'll finish the damn ride but never want to see them again.



Benjamin M said:


> It's my car, it's my time, it's my morals, and it's my safety. Anyone who says not to take it personally, we're you hiding in my trunk listening? Didn't think so. ?
> 
> 
> I mostly said "mmhmm" trying every thing I could to avoid conversation. He would keep going regardless. It was racist stuff followed by random conversation.
> ...


What was his rating by chance?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> what exactly were you expecting to happen from reporting him ?


Not this! I figured that nobody would react to a two word comment on a rating, never happened before. Now I know.



Michael1230nj said:


> Well you tried to warn them. If he invades Poland it's not on you.






 ?



Cdub2k said:


> I had something similar happen to me about a year ago. I had reported someone for being an underage rider. Uber wrote to me saying that I was underage rider and that it's against the TOS. Before I could write an email back a different email came in apologizing to me for the previous email because it got sent to the wrong person.


99% sure that's what happened here. I don't think he ever received the nasty gram, instead it came to me.



Antvirus said:


> Yes, it's always a nice idea to keep our racist passengers fully hydrated.
> 
> Post the video!! Do it!!


So, I reviewed the footage. I have the last few minutes only, the parts with the racist terms was overwritten. Damn it!! Put in a higher capacity card.

Either way, I wouldn't post it here. I was thinking about posting some of my more interesting rides with faces blurred but someone pointed out that it's a very bad idea, I agree.



The Texan said:


> I would hate to have to listen to racist drivel myself,
> BUT, he has every right to have his viewpoints, and voice them.
> YOU on the other hand, have the right to do things like:
> -ask him to stop
> ...


It's complicated. I tried to avoid the topic, made it clear that I wasn't interested. I would have likely had a confrontation with him if I attempted to kick him out or tell him to stop. Not worth it.

Never expected it to snowball like this, though. But that's "support" for ya.



UberAdrian said:


> You should learn my teachings! Always carry a weapon so you can cancel these clowns without fear. They can't report shit if you cancel them. I carry a dagger but I am specially trained in hand to hand combat so I don't recommend that for most people. You seem like a mace guy :smiles:


I have what the State of Virginia allows, interpret that on your own. I almost had one Spicy Boy, positive he was about to rob me but saw the camera, but I prefer to deescalate and avoid confrontation.

As to the rest of your post, absolutely. My car, my rules.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lyft driver support... never a good idea to stick it in there...
> 
> View attachment 308990


I would do it for a long surge trip


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Do you think if you had just 3* or less and left no note this whole situation would have been avoided? Curious to find out since I'm worried I'll run into it but I want as little drama as possible. I'll finish the damn ride but never want to see them again.


Absolutely! I have left loads of notes, never heard a peep from Lyft. I'm guessing they have a filter in place that flags key words.

Rating, can't recall.



Taksomotor said:


> Remember guys, the best driver is blind, deaf, and mute. If the customer starts talking about something you hate or disagree, just nod, smile, finish the ride, collect the pay, and forget you ever heard him. Why waste effort and time reporting anything? Really, what are you trying to achieve by that?


It was really a quick two word comment, figured it would just be ignored like the rest have been. Didn't write an essay, just "racist remarks." As for the why, what about the next black driver that he has? Do I really want to subject him or her to that kind of behavior? Absolutely not.

Another lesson learned from this. Reviewed the footage on my apartment building media room's enormous display. I look fugly in HD ? ??


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Sometimes we get the most unpleasant people, and that sucks that they responded to you like that. Perhaps you should be more detailed when you send them a complaint like"passenger made me uncomfortable, kept making racist remarks, was not a pleasant ride." I think sometimes other people assume that because you're the same skin color that you share in their personal beliefs and values that they hold. However at times I'd worry when someone gets in YOUR car and starts with a rant about whatever and it might be best to do whatever you did to make it to point B without a confrontation, so kudos to you. The only thing I sometimes think about personally is what would happen if someone attacked me in my vehicle ( because they are unstable), and maybe sometimes not having to drive Uber Lyft at some point isn't such a bad thing unless you really like driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Sometimes we get the most unpleasant people, and that sucks that they responded to you like that. Perhaps you should be more detailed when you send them a complaint like"passenger made me uncomfortable, kept making racist remarks, was not a pleasant ride."


I was extremely detailed in my reply to the initial email that I received from Lyft, pretty much saying exactly what you outlined. They seemed to understand and thanked me for" being such a great driver " (canned response) and reporting the matter. Case closed, or so I thought - until I woke up. 


El Janitor said:


> I think sometimes other people assume that because you're the same skin color that you share in their personal beliefs and values that they hold.


Absolutely. And actually, upon reviewing the dash cam footage, he was Latino. But I have experienced this countless times in my life, the last memorable experience was when I was a Paramedic and my EMT for the day said almost the exact same stuff. We were both white, I must agree, right?! I told him that I thought he was a hateful A hole and he called me an N lover. And this was at a full-time job that paid well and I was technically his supervisor during the shift. Fantastic. 


El Janitor said:


> However at times I'd worry when someone gets in YOUR car and starts with a rant about whatever and it might be best to do whatever you did to make it to point B without a confrontation, so kudos to you.


It's not worth it to me to get into a situation with a pax. A to B. If they put my life in danger, I have well planned steps to evade or defend myself if necessary. Fortunately, my car has loads of tech - if I walk about four feet away from it, it's not moving and the alarm goes off if a door opens. 


El Janitor said:


> The only thing I sometimes think about personally is what would happen if someone attacked me in my vehicle ( because they are unstable), and maybe sometimes not having to drive Uber Lyft at some point isn't such a bad thing unless you really like driving.


Dash cam, my friend. Mine is always on, interior footage included, with the display off. If I die doing this, it's my hope that the homicide detectives can find my killer from the camera.

People have laughed at me here for this (why, no idea) but sharing your location in real time with someone is a great safety measure. I prefer using the app Glympse.

Be safe out there!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The idiots at support for both companies do this all the time.

They get the details assbackwards.

For example:

Report belligerent drunks who wanted to bring their roady cups and threw their drink on your car when you refused. ====>>>> Get an email warning you that it's against policy to allow people to drink in your car.

Complain about a minor ACCOUNT HOLDER. ====>>>> Get an email warning you that it's against policy to take minors.

Report riders who wanted to "squeeze" 7 passengers into your car, and when you wouldn't let them they cursed at you and slammed your door. ====>>>> Get an email warning you that it's against policy to allow more riders than you have seat-belts in your car.

These are just three REAL WORLD examples of nasty grams I've received after incidents.

Send a followup email (so you have a paper trail) and you'll get a proper response back.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KenLV said:


> The idiots at support for both companies do this all the time.
> 
> They get the details assbackwards.
> 
> ...


Damn! Horrible.

I've sent numerous emails. Stupid camera erased the initial part of the ride. Someone messaged me suggesting that I call Lyft, I'll try to do that tomorrow. Hopefully my last email clarifies things with the trip ID.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Damn! Horrible.
> 
> I've sent numerous emails. Stupid camera erased the initial part of the ride. Someone messaged me suggesting that I call Lyft, I'll try to do that tomorrow. Hopefully my last email clarifies things with the trip ID.


Calling is fine, but make sure they response with an email confirming your conversation content.

Of course, at the end of the day, any of these companies can shitcan you without a reason. But still...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KenLV said:


> Calling is fine, but make sure they response with an email confirming your conversation content.
> 
> Of course, at the end of the day, any of these companies can shitcan you without a reason. But still...


There's always Uber, my bread and butter. Or, heaven forbid, the numerous other options that I have. Enjoying driving, needed a break from my previous reality.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Is it possible that it was a setup, someone fishing for racists to get them in trouble? If that was the case, just the failure to protest the racist statements from the pax would be enough for them to acuse you of being a rascist.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Let's take a moment to discuss racism.

I was raised by parents who taught me that we are all equal. This was further instilled in me in elementary school, The Waldorf School. When the war started in the Gulf, and "towel head" became a term, we had a field trip to to visit a Sikh family (mother and father of a classmate) to learn about their religion. There have been many murders of Sikh individuals due to racism, thinking that they are terrorists - in fact, they are pacifists.

I dedicated a huge part of my life to trying to save lives. The race, gender, sexual preferences, or lifestyle choices never changed a damn thing. *We are all the same!!! *

Racism knows no bounds. I have been dinged and low rated while driving because of the color of my skin, zero doubt. I have also felt that my safety is in jeopardy with white, black, Latino, and Asian passengers. It's not the ethnic background, it's the individual.

I shared this story with a black gentleman last night, he shared one of his own in return.

He was on his way to work at 5 in the morning. His Lyft arrived but was about a block away. He called the driver, no answer. He finally got to the car and asked why he didn't stop at the correct address, "it looked sketchy."

"Five in the damn morning. I was on my way to work. I called Lyft in the car and reported him."

Some have questioned why I said anything to Lyft. See above.



forrest m said:


> Is it possible that it was a setup, someone fishing for racists to get them in trouble? If that was the case, just the failure to protest the racist statements from the pax would be enough for them to acuse you of being a rascist.


No, he really seemed to be genuine and thought I'd agree. I don't think there was ever an actual complaint against me, I think it was Lyft support messing up the details.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Lmao looks like the robot got its stories mixed up.
> 
> [11100110001100 Benjamin reports racist remarks11001100011001010]
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, here's the end of the whole ordeal. Providing the trip ID seems to have done it. 

Follow-Up from Lyft Safety 
Hi Benjamin, 

My name is Amber, and I'm a safety associate here at Lyft. I have reviewed thae email threads regarding your experience with a passenger making derogatory comments. I apologize for the confusion and have made sure that the record correctly reflects that you were the reporte of this incident (not the offender). 

I have also made sure that we have properly addressed the issue with the passenger. I have also personally made sure that you will not be paired with this passenger for any future rides. 

Thank you for informing us of our mistake and allowing us to be sure that the correct actions have been taken. 

So there you go. Actually a great resolution. I said that I am reluctant to report anything in the future, especially after learning about the experiences of other drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


Isnt it Wonderful when your " Investigators " face a Language barrier !

Press 2 for English . . .


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> As for the why, what about the next black driver that he has? Do I really want to subject him or her to that kind of behavior? Absolutely not.


Why is it your business though? I personally hate when people are trying to protect me. They always just mess everything up. I prefer people to mind their own business and leave taking care of me to me. And I let others do the same.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Initial D said:


> I think any drivers who gets blamed for something they were not responsible for after trips should tell Uber/Lyft Support to put their reading comprehension skills to read carefully what drivers say. Drivers' side of the story are often ignored by Support.


You think those guy from India Philippines understand your problems....they trate you as in India they never understand US life style. ....


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Uber1010 said:


> You think those guy from India Philippines understand your problems....they trate you as in India they never understand US life style. ....


They are reading the script, trying to make a very shitty living. They are more oppressed than an Uber driver. And they are scared of loosibg their pitiful jobs, so they just act by instruction. You are delusional if you think anyone actually reads your emails or watches your dashcam footage. They reply based on key words which they quickly pick out from your texts, pull up a prepared response and send it out. They click "Done" and move on. If they don't click that "Done" button like 200 times a day, they are out, and loose their generous $10 a day pay.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, been there with Uber Support many times! Now I only go to the GLH.
> 
> I wasn't aware that this would open a support ticket. Now I know. Interesting that my reports of children without a booster or car seat never warranted a response. Mention racism and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> ...


Snitch? You know what happens to snitches in prison don't you?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a rider that requested KFC & I drove him there. He found out the store is run by Indians and started racially abusing them, almost getting out of the vehicle to assault them ect. It would be one of the biggest & raciest person I have ever driven in my life as a rideshare driver. I told him to continue with the order... Get that fried chicken you wanted and enjoy it back at the apartment.

On the way back to his apartment someone beep & he was looking around who beep & again was about to get out of the vehicle to beat whoever up as I hold him down with one arm and told him to enjoy his KFC and relax we are almost back to the apartment. After I dropped him off we both swapped 5 stars. But I have remembered his name and would not pick him up again :redface:

One thing I have learnt is that you can't change a grown man ideology or views on the world or what he likes or hates and no good deed goes unpunished. I did my part during the ride from him assaulting multiple people during the ride and deescalating the situation to the best of my abilities. I've learned to accept how people are for who they are.

If I have to sit there & report every single rider to the rideshare companies that can't comprehend english & it end up me getting shot because they are misunderstanding everything so they are calling the rider now for clarification & now the rider is pointing the finger at you and supporting their confusion/misunderstanding & been deactivated or given a strike for been races against the fast food outlet :roflmao: Nothing good happens & the customer always right.

So I just drive, deescalate a situation if something happens during the trip & drop them off. No good deed goes unpunished. If rideshare companies start paying for reports and compensating me for time & giving immunity from the rider dishing out 1 stars plus false allegations. I will change my approach. It what I basically told Uber. If you want me to actively help you to screen riders you got to make it worth my wild. They more or less said forget about it.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But mentioning the Aryan Brotherhood and tossing the N word around make me uncomfortable.


I see people are tossing the word "snowflake" a lot, does that make you more comfortable? Nobody seems to mind... Just saying...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I see people are tossing the word "snowflake" a lot, does that make you more comfortable? Nobody seems to mind... Just saying...


I'm not a snowflake. I'm a man with morals. Wish there were more like me, maybe we'd have a better country. Just saying..



Taksomotor said:


> Why is it your business though? I personally hate when people are trying to protect me. They always just mess everything up. I prefer people to mind their own business and leave taking care of me to me. And I let others do the same.


You're tearing into me for making a decision of my own, kinda hypocritical don't you think?

As I have said many times, never thought this would amount to anything.

Anyway, it's resolved.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I wonder how bartenders deal with customers who have unpleasant opinions? Seems to me we should do the same.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


If they deactivate you, put the whole dashcam video on youtube and send the link to guber / gryft with the canned email response you received in the comment section. It might awake them for having a negative publicity.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I wonder how bartenders deal with customers who have unpleasant opinions? Seems to me we should do the same.


There's a significant difference between a bar and a confined space with two people.

How many times do I have to say that I never thought that anyone would read my two word comment?

The main point behind this post was that Lyft flipped the script on me, finally after tons of emails that's dealt with. As for the rest, my decisions are just that. Did this affect you or anyone else other than this pax? I see people here berated for not standing up for themselves, when someone takes a stand they're still berated. Aye ?



Ubermcbc said:


> If they deactivate you, put the whole dashcam video on youtube and send the link to guber / gryft with the canned email response you received in the comment section. It might awake them for having a negative publicity.


Not getting deactivated. The situation was resolved. See my post up there ^^^


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Morals are relative. The terrorists tgat blow up buildings have morals for which they are willing to give their lives away. But those some bad mora


MadTownUberD said:


> I wonder how bartenders deal with customers who have unpleasant opinions? Seems to me we should do the same.


They agree and sell more drinks and get more tips. That is if they are smart.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> There's a significant difference between a bar and a confined space with two people.
> 
> How many times do I have to say that I never thought that anyone would read my two word comment?
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate. Was wide eye & bushy tailed just like you in my first few thousand trips. :redface: After been relentlessly abused and beaten up by these ridesharing companies misunderstanding every single report & getting into deep $h!t because of them to a point of almost getting deactivated. You learn to adapt or die. I prefer to be able to drive every now and again to keep some $$$ rolling in then be right and not been able to drive. It became very clear overtime. They don't want to know & they don't care.

The drivers that constantly poke their heads out and have confrontations with rider and have reporting wars with support staff get deactivated quickly. Plenty of drivers that choose to be right and deactivated. That just the nature of the game. These companies love the driver that doesn't create $h!t storms and hurt riders feelings & get along with their incompetent support personnel. Usually these drivers live very long lives. In essence that their idea of the perfect driver partner. The grey driver that never get noticed & that just drives.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Don't worry mate. Was wide eye & bushy tailed just like you in my first few thousand trips. :redface:


Not really relevant.

Perhaps we should remember that the companies that we drive for do have a TOS and behavior such as this isn't tolerated?

It seems that the only acceptable behavior from drivers here is to "shuffle," complain about minor inconveniences, complain about the companies that they earn money from, and complain about pax in general.

"I had a guy want to make a five minute stop for food, I pulled over and kicked him out! 1*" would get applause. But not being cool having to listen to hate speech for ten plus minutes while driving from A to B makes me "less than" or wrong.

Our society is seriously F'd up.

Anyway, again, it's over. I was thanked for bringing it to their attention and they apologized for the confusion.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Not really relevant.
> 
> Perhaps we should remember that the companies that we drive for do have a TOS and behavior such as this isn't tolerated?
> 
> ...


From what I read in this thread. Everyone was looking out for you so you remain active and driving. Most likely because they have done what you did and gotten the exact same experience or worst. Good luck and keep on driving. Try to take everyone views into consideration and no one is attacking you. We all want you to be driving for as long as you choose to.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> From what I read in this thread. Everyone was looking out for you so you remain active and driving.


Mm not so much. And this was a one time deal. Again, two words that I never thought would be seen. There was a comment field, I left a comment.

Why the hell would a driver be canned for doing what Lyft asks them to do - leaving a reason for a low rating? Or, for that matter, being a decent person? Well, we're still talking about Lyft, but I think that's mostly delusional.

I have never directly contacted Uber or Lyft support to complain about a pax and doubt I ever will. I had no idea that this feature would generate a support ticket that would then be twisted the following day.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, It's time to kill this thread, at this point we just going around and around, what was need to be say is over done. LOL


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Mm not so much. And this was a one time deal. Again, two words that I never thought would be seen. There was a comment field, I left a comment.
> 
> Why the hell would a driver be canned for doing what Lyft asks them to do - leaving a reason for a low rating? Or, for that matter, being a decent person? Well, we're still talking about Lyft, but I think that's mostly delusional.
> 
> I have never directly contacted Uber or Lyft support to complain about a pax and doubt I ever will. I had no idea that this feature would generate a support ticket that would then be twisted the following day.


I've abused rideshare muppet on this whole thing about getting punished for making reports ect. They stripped me of all my privileges on the account for quite sometime when I did that. It was pretty bad but was my fault :redface: went up against the system and got almost deactivated. They even removed flex pay for a month or two.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> OK, It's time to kill this thread, at this point we just going around and around, what was need to be say is over done. LOL


Agreed


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Isnt it Wonderful when your " Investigators " face a Language barrier !
> 
> Press 2 for English . . .


2 is for Swahili.

 But... I have sooo much more to say!


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I wonder how bartenders deal with customers who have unpleasant opinions? Seems to me we should do the same.


Between bar tender and taxi driver are parallel job of stress.... according to my analysis in New York City. 1 of 3 drivers who drive app company are in stress disorder. By different factors like ! Drivers seating in the car long hours are falling on sleep ...they receive the trip and instantly they don't know where to go ... Ok then start driving ...on firs sign light they have the right of way. but can not go true because 30 Jay walking jumping in front of the car and others 50 behind the car then slowly we go between them careful for not touching any one. ... In the same time they receive phone call from the pasager to ask where you are ...then answer gentle I'm in the way ... Finally drivers pick up the pasager the pasager get in and slam the door strong. so the pasager go to downtown and and driver follow the GPS it takes uptown on block up make tourn then after go downtown. In the mid time the pasager look upset to the drivers and tell them with ignorance excuse I go to downtown. .... drivers say. I know I have to go up because I can not make left anywhere. ... Ok drop it off the pasager he slam the door strong in your face . ... drivers park for next one the other blink come go pick up 4 drunk Yung pasagers. As they accommodate. Drivers heare from behind I want to play my music can I have the cable ... The drivers say the car have no cable they look on the radio the say can I connect the Bluetooth.  Drivers say ok then they start playing very loud the music and talking loud each other .. after few minutes one of them come close and ask do you have gum ..yes ok. After few min again do you have water .... Give them water. Finally close to destination they go out slam the door in drivers face driver fast look on the fare seeing 10 $ for 1/2hour with pick up get very upsetting for the mess other left in his car clean fast and waiting for the next with different preference .....this are continuing stress of driving in Manhattan


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Lmao looks like the robot got its stories mixed up.
> 
> [11100110001100 Benjamin reports racist remarks11001100011001010]
> 
> ...


'Zactly....


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I had an Uber pax that called me the N word. I reported it over the phone and they took it very seriously. I think the paxes account was canceled. And I got a cancelation fee.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Not really relevant.
> 
> Perhaps we should remember that the companies that we drive for do have a TOS and behavior such as this isn't tolerated?
> 
> ...


Why are you so triggered by what he said?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I commend you for reporting him, I would have done the same.

So many things are tolerated because good people do not take a stand for what is right and honorable.
I am not very religious but if there is a god and there is something on the other side I would want to be able to say that even with all my flaws, I tried to be the best person that I could be, even when it had a personal cost that I had to pay.

Being in our own little bubble and trying not to rock the boat, in my opinion, is not what life is about.
If there is a god, then this life is a sort of test.
A test that has basic 1st grade math questions like, what is 2 plus 2, is not a real test.

Its so easy to agree with racism because we all have a little bit of it in us, we all have biases to one degree or another toward different races, religions, sexual orientation, etc.

I have done so many thing wrong in my life, that I am not sure if I am entitled to any forgiveness, as we all are generally in the same boat.
All we can do is try our best to do what is right as often as we can.

These companies offshore their driver/rider relations department to low cost non English speaking countries, so they saw racism in the report and automatically assumed it was a rider complaint.

Give him 1 star, hopefully he will have the chance to walk more often and have time to contemplate his approaching demise and what awaits after.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

These Customer "Service" Representatives at Driver "Support" have a command of the English Language that is on the level of a third grader. When they get something, the computer picks out words, suggests several responses, they pick one and send it to you. They have little, if any, idea what they are sending to you.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Why is it your business though? I personally hate when people are trying to protect me. They always just mess everything up. I prefer people to mind their own business and leave taking care of me to me. And I let others do the same.


Maybe you don't want to know that that next passenger your going to pick up at 2 am in the morning is an ex con with such an extreme racist personality, that he can't even act normal for a simple 10 minute ride around other people he does not even know.

I am sure no other driver would want this minor bit of information, most of us would even mind if we were of different skin color than this wanabe hitler.

Oh can this please be a bar parking lot pickup with 3 of his closest buddies.
Because opposites attract, and since he is a ragging racist ex con that means his friends are the exact opposite and will keep him in line even though they most likely will all be piss drunk.

After all why would you look at a passenger rating, a 4.1 passenger is just as good as a 4.95.

Uh, yea..



jcarrolld said:


> Snitch? You know what happens to snitches in prison don't you?


Who gives a damn what happens in prison, your on an uber driver forum.
We are not in prison, we drive around picking up passengers and dropping off at other locations in exchange for money.
This gig would not work in prison.

95 percent of people in prison have brain abnormalities that can be seen on an MRI scan.

So without this brain damage the chance of the average person landing in prison is very low to non-existant.

I know what happens to snitches in prison.
I also know that straight men get raped in prison, and straight men that are stronger get the honored position of raping other men in prison.
As good as it gets is wanting to have sex with a beautiful hot woman and having Brian instead..

The only power that locked up, brain damaged, straight homosexuals have is what society allows them to have.

Its the guilt that there is a posibility of redemption, the guilt of torturing another human being no matter how vile.
That guilt that society feels, is the only thing that allows them to remain breathing.

But as far as caring about what these animals consider is the proper way to live, society could care less.

Don't let the guards torture them, make sure they have clean water, acceptable amount and quality of food, a roof over their heads, and decent climate control during excessively cold or hot weather, maybe a tv and some reading materials, and that is it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Maybe you don't want to know that that next passenger your going to pick up at 2 am in the morning is an ex con with such an extreme racist personality, that he can't even act normal for a simple 10 minute ride around other people he does not even know.
> 
> I am sure no other driver would want this minor bit of information, most of us would even mind if we were of different skin color than this wanabe hitler.
> 
> ...


Very well said! Bravo!

It's really sad that we do such a horrible job actually rehabilitating inmates in the US. I actually considered volunteering at a correctional facility (computer training), might still look into it.

I had a Jamaican couple this afternoon, they were awesome. She drove Lyft for a while and related similar concerns, I didn't mention this situation. She also said that she never went into the hood after dark. "They background check us but not the riders. We have no idea who is about to get in our car! I'm over that mess!"

Her husband was shocked to learn the behind the scenes aspects of ride share, especially that we are completely responsible for our expenses and U/L takes a substantial cut (but that made sense to him, as it does to me). I showed them my OC spray and dash cam, they applauded.

We roll the dice with every pax. I did my part to possibly keep a bad one off the platform.

By the way, I have received several well worded emails from a Lyft rep apologizing profusely for the mix up and assuring me that she personally took action on both the pax and initial reps. I believe her and I appreciate that someone higher up took charge. It's a rarity, but sometimes you get a good rep.

Onward..



Jon77 said:


> I commend you for reporting him, I would have done the same.
> 
> So many things are tolerated because good people do not take a stand for what is right and honorable.
> I am not very religious but if there is a god and there is something on the other side I would want to be able to say that even with all my flaws, I tried to be the best person that I could be, even when it had a personal cost that I had to pay.
> ...


I am an agnostic theist. I have always had a strong moral compass and that will never change. Have I ever had hate or prejudice? Damn straight! I'm human. But I always reflect on these thoughts and learn from them, maturing.

And, as the Jamaican woman mentioned above pointed out, it's not the person's skin color - it's where you are picking them up. Even if you are both the same color, if it's after dark in a high crime area, we have no business there. That's just self preservation.

Honestly, this "job" (and now living in the city) has reminded me how much we're all the same. It's been great interacting with people from all walks of life - sexual orientation / identity, race, and religion.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> But mentioning the Aryan Brotherhood and tossing the N word around make me uncomfortable.


I decided if I'm not going to kick black people out of my car for using racial epithets then I'm not kicking anyone out for that.

1 star and be done. I only report pax if I think they're going to report me and I want to be first. And as someone pointed out, the word "unsafe" seems to get a better response. I usually pair it with "rude" for good measure.



Immoralized said:


> I had a rider that requested KFC & I drove him there. He found out the store is run by Indians and started racially abusing them, almost getting out of the vehicle to assault them ect. It would be one of the biggest & raciest person I have ever driven in my life as a rideshare driver. I told him to continue with the order... Get that fried chicken you wanted and enjoy it back at the apartment.
> 
> On the way back to his apartment someone beep & he was looking around who beep & again was about to get out of the vehicle to beat whoever up as I hold him down with one arm and told him to enjoy his KFC and relax we are almost back to the apartment. After I dropped him off we both swapped 5 stars. But I have remembered his name and would not pick him up again :redface:
> 
> ...


Why would you 5 star him?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why would you 5 star him?


I have to be honest here. I gave this guy 3* because he gave me a sealed Monster Mocha when he got in. ?


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Text book driving
1 don't confront
2 applicable 1*
3 quick email to lyft
Handled perfectly


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I decided if I'm not going to kick black people out of my car for using racial epithets then I'm not kicking anyone out for that.
> 
> 1 star and be done. I only report pax if I think they're going to report me and I want to be first. And as someone pointed out, the word "unsafe" seems to get a better response. I usually pair it with "rude" for good measure.
> 
> ...


Was a good rider apart from the raciest nature and ultra violence tendencies. Riders get a 5 star from me if they don't stab me, punch me or attempt to kill me like a lot of riders try to do in my city. I guess I got a different level of expectation.

Had many more worst & violent riders that got pretty hands on during a ride & they meant absolute business. Compared to some of those ride. Would of have to be 6 star ride out of 5.

And what I rate a rider is completely up to me as a driver that took that trip just like who I vote for and it is my right.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Was a good rider apart from the raciest nature and ultra violence tendencies. Riders get a 5 star from me if they don't stab me, punch me or attempt to kill me like a lot of riders try to do in my city. *I guess I got a different level of expectation.*


I'll say! I regularly 4* college kids who aren't 100% polite (because I know they're not going to tip) as well as people who make me wait past the initial 2 minutes on a minimum fare trip (because it's wasting my time). One of those plus a door slam gets them a 3*.


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, whut?


Sounds like a bunch of trumpsters, ignore them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Both of them are frickin' stupid, in things like this Lyft is worse.

I had a pickup on Lyft, I started the ride then realized this woman had 2 little kids with no car seats. The ride had already begun, but I refused her and "ended" the ride, giving her a low mark and commenting that there were 2 kids with no car seats. The woman is outside my car trying to keep her kids from running into the street. Seconds later, I get a message from Lyft telling me that there was a report that I tried to give a ride to a youngster without a car seat, and that was against the rules, and it better not happen again. I looked at the woman and she hasn't even pulled her phone out of her purse yet. Stupid Lyft...


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Grow a pair. Call him a racsist to his face, or let it go. 

Whining about it, to some customer service person isnt going to affect the same change you were empowered to levy directly. 

You put the grenade in your own @$$ this time.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Storyline
1 smart driver
1 racist POS
1 ratchet POS company
Makes for a good a "cool story bro" moment



Declineathon said:


> Grow a pair. Call him a racsist to his face, or let it go.
> 
> Whining about it, to some customer service person isnt going to affect the same change you were empowered to levy directly.
> 
> You put the grenade in your own @$$ this time.


Relax man I know it's cold and lonely in mama s basement


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> Grow a pair. Call him a racsist to his face, or let it go.
> 
> Whining about it, to some customer service person isnt going to affect the same change you were empowered to levy directly.
> 
> You put the grenade in your own @$$ this time.


Bro, I'm trying to get through this gig without getting in a fight with a moron. Finish the trip and rate. The situation was resolved, after a few emails, and I'm glad that at least I'll never pick up this guy again.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


>


I love these ?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro, I'm trying to get through this gig without getting in a fight with a moron. Finish the trip and rate. The situation was resolved, after a few emails, and I'm glad that at least I'll never pick up this guy again.


Fair enough, confronting him would have gone bad. Drive safe mate


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> Fair enough, confronting him would have gone bad. Drive safe mate


Likewise


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


You did make derogatory remarks, you called him a racist! Gesh....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You did the right thing & should be commended.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You did the right thing & should be commended.


Thank you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Immoralized said:


> Was a good rider apart from the raciest nature and ultra violence tendencies. Riders get a 5 star from me if they don't stab me, punch me or attempt to kill me like a lot of riders try to do in my city. I guess I got a different level of expectation.
> 
> Had many more worst & violent riders that got pretty hands on during a ride & they meant absolute business. Compared to some of those ride. Would of have to be 6 star ride out of 5.
> 
> And what I rate a rider is completely up to me as a driver that took that trip just like who I vote for and it is my right.


Well that's great. I hope I don't get one of the riders you 5 starred because he didn't attempt to kill you. My standards are a LITTLE higher.

"Good rider except..."

That's like saying my husband is great except for screwing my sister and bragging about it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yesterday sucked. Started at my usual time and barely had any pings on either Uber or Lyft for around three hours, finally gave up.
> 
> One of the few pax that I had (Lyft) immediately started spouting off how the city and surrounding areas were being destroyed by "N people", throwing around terms like "N lover." I was incredibly uncomfortable, he seemed to think that because I was white I wholeheartedly agreed.
> 
> ...


They, the robotic algorithm that scans messages (you thought you had communication with an actual person? How cute.) Get confused sometimes. 
I got a message clearly intended for a rider of mine one time where I had reported the rider as an unaccompanied minor...they wanted a photo of a state issued ID to prove {I} was 18 or older.

Also have had automated responses where they thought I was complaining about something else altogether.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> They, the robotic algorithm that scans messages (you thought you had communication with an actual person? How cute.) Get confused sometimes.
> I got a message clearly intended for a rider of mine one time where I had reported the rider as an unaccompanied minor...they wanted a photo of a state issued ID to prove {I} was 18 or older.
> 
> Also have had automated responses where they thought I was complaining about something else altogether.


How cute? Okay ?

Lyft uses Zendesk, which is widely used by companies of all sizes. I tried it for a bit. It's not some fancy Lyft programmed algorithm.

Not only was I talking with a real human the whole time, this situation was caused by human error. For whatever reason, Lyft typically does not keep the same agent associated to a ticket. I've had around three different agents corresponding about the same situation.

The first agent to contact me (I didn't initiate the ticket, they did) understood the situation perfectly. But, after shift change, another agent opened the ticket and got it backwards. Likely due to a language barrier and / or rushing through tickets.

The third and final agent reviewed all of the messages in the ticket and realized that there was just a mix up. The situation was resolved, peace and happiness.

You think that everything is a huge conspiracy? How cute ? Nope, just lousy "support."


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Bro, I'm trying to get through this gig without getting in a fight with a moron. Finish the trip and rate. The situation was resolved, after a few emails, and I'm glad that at least I'll never pick up this guy again.


I agree. 
In all the YouTube videos I've watched where Uber rides turned violent, the driver provoked the attack by loosing his cool. If you verbally attack riders, eventually one of them will turn violent. It's Russian roulette.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I love these ?


You do know Hitler's mother was Jewish?



Benjamin M said:


> Then I wake up to this email, from a different rep -
> 
> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> ...


This is very common. The support is inept. The main reason I call in now is CYA. What ever I say, I always ask if they understand and make them repeat it back. %85+ they get it wrong. Sometimes they are not even listening. That wait for two minute thing is a joke meant to calm you down. They patronize you too. If it was my company they would all be fired. Always make sure they understand what you are saying by making them repeat it back. You will see how Inept they are. 
I have a recording of my last conversation... She must be dumb as a rock or reading a book... if she can read. They are so predictable.

Uber support is the worst. I have actually had good support calls with Lyft... spoken to someone who sounded like English was their main language and their comprehension and responses were on the mark.


----------

